

The history of wave-powered boats - MichaelAO
http://www.wavepropulsion.com/

======
stevenrace
The 'Waveglider' [1] by Liquid Robotics employs a variation of this. Tethered
to a buoy on the surface, the main underwater vehicle is propelled forward by
the wave's upward force acting on spring loaded foils.

[1] [http://liquidr.com/technology/waveglider/how-it-
works.html](http://liquidr.com/technology/waveglider/how-it-works.html)

